# So what's the record for Lyft switching rides on you on the same request?



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Happened to me 7 times yesterday before I was able to pick up a pax.  I usually cancel after the 1st one, but yesterday I really wanted to see how far Lyft would go. They were all within 4-5 min from eachother and switch usually happened after 30 sec or so.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Five or so ? My record . I now cancel if it changes .
I accept the ride i know were its going . They switch it i cancel .


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Five or so ? My record . I now cancel if it changes .
> I accept the ride i know were its going . They switch it i cancel .


Good for you. Or me.
See ya on the road, mate. 
Drive safe.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Goober and Gryft are tied at three for me. Each app was turned off for hours afterwards.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Never have I had more than one "Lyft pick-up change, re-routing" at a time unless I was doing a no-cover. In that case, I have been switcheroo-ed twice, but never more than that.. DAMN! SEVEN times before you actually got to fetch a passenger.

Generally, "Lyft pick-up change, re-rouiting" is an automatic no-cover. I have covered perhaps five in the whole time that I have been working Gr*yft*.

Uber quickly and quietly ended the switcheroo in my market.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

One , because as soon as they switch me to a ride I did not agree to take , I cancel . Independent contractor right ?


----------



## bsullyuber (Jun 16, 2021)

I figured out the switch was caused by riders agreeing to pay more for a priority ride. I guess Lyft allows people to pay more to jump ahead in the line if a car is nearby. It's annoying for sure so I inquired with a rider and we got to talking about it. In this cases he payed $14 for a short ride. I was paid $4 which was about right for a ride that long in normal circumstances. Now whenever the switch happens I cancel the ride. If I was getting paid more I would let it go but this is a scam that only Lyft benefits from not me, so screw them.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

12 times, happened right before the pandemic BS. It actually worked in my favor, 3 am on a Sunday. Started with a scheduled ride 10 minutes away, but a pickup time of 17 minutes away. Rider texted me a gate code, I decided to finish my coffee and burrito first, 3 minutes later it updated again sending me to a nearby hotel, I got 2 blocks before it rerouted me requiring a U turn, it continued to update. The ride it finally settled on was 4 minutes away, when I dropped the rider at the airport an hour later, there was a $30 PPZ attached, which more than doubled the fare.


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

4. INCLUDING pulling me OUT of LAX airport. NEVER EVER again!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The famous Lyft Switcheroo was the last straw for why I deleted the Lyft app. It was happening too frequently and I am very selective about what Lyft orffers I'll take. The final straw was I was going to the airport an hour and fifteen minutes away to pick up a family member so I set a DF to get paid for my errand. Got a 45+ offer....perfect. 5 minutes from the pickup I got the "Switcheroo" to a pickup that ended up horizontal and a 3 minute ride. FU LYFT!!!!! DELETE.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

radikia said:


> as soon as they switch me to a ride I did not agree to take , I cancel . Independent contractor right ?


In my several e-Mails that complained to Gr*yft* about the switcheroo, I did state that it violated my status as an independent contractor. There are several reasons that it does. It takes away a job that I did accept and replaces it with one that not only did I not accept, but, never was given the opportunity to accept or decline. The opportunity to accept or decline is a key component of my status as an independent contractor. In addition, the switcheroo is a double barrelled double standard. If I cancel too many jobs after I accept them, Gr*yft* will de-activate me. Gr*yft*, however, can cancel as many of my jobs as it will after I have accepted them and suffer no consequences. If I cancel the replacement job, it counts against me for cancel-after-accept and hastens the day of my de-activation.

If you tried to bring legal action on this while still an active driver, you would have a hard row to hoe. You would have to accumulate years of switched out jobs to prove any significant adverse economic impact. You would have an easier time once de-activated for too many cancellations after accepting. You would have to keep records on the switcheroos, though. You would need screenshots of accepted jobs, screenshots of the actual switcheroo and screenshots of your cancellations. You would have to record where you were when you accepted the initial job, where you were when Gr*yft* pulled the switcheroo. Your lawyer would have to file voluminous discovery requests and fight through Gr*yft*'s stalls, dodges, ducks and obfuscations.

F*ub*a*r* did end the switcheroo quietly in my market. I am guessing that it was due to a large number of driver and customer complaints as well as no covers or outright cancellations. As Gr*yft *is number two in my market, the sheer volume of the foregoing is less, thus it does not see the impact as does F*ub*a*r*.

For me, it was the same with both platforms. The switcheroo was an automatic no-cover in nine point five cases out of ten. 






Seamus said:


> I am very selective about what Lyft orffers I'll take.


............THAT, precisely. I am far more selective on Gr*yft* than I am on F*ub*a*r*. I am almost to the point that unless I am working a Streak Bonus, I decline almost anything more than three minutes from me. There are two reasons for this. One is the swticheroo. The other is the pay cut on cancellations.

You got the double barrelled shithooking on that destination filter job. Both platforms consider a local, regardless of the cardinal direction in which it is going, within the parameters of a destination filter. I could be downtown; set my destination filter for the extreme western part of the city. The application will then send me five blocks east for a job that is going seven more blocks east. It could keep repeating this until I could wind up in the extreme east and of the city. Some have advised using the time setting, but I have found this ineffective. Gr*yft* gives you the option to select "only jobs going toward my destination", but, still it considers the local for which you run in the opposite cardinal direction to haul in the opposite cardinal direction to be within tolerances. As I drive in an urban area, the adverse impact is magnified by traffic and capricious lights. I might not be going too far out of my way in terms of linear meters, but, I am spending an inordinate amount of time out of my way due to traffic and adverse signals. Add to this jaywalkers, kiddie cars and Spandex Boys, and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

It makes the blood boil sometimes. Maybe you're in a 3 lane intersection turning left and swicheroo you to make a right turn, but you're basically locked in to making a left turn. Blood boil : D.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had a Gr*yft* switcheroo actually work out better for me to-day. I was working a fifteen dollar and change streak bonus, so when a ping six minutes from me showed up on my screen, I had to take it. I got the switcheroo four minutes into it for a job at which I was looking. It was a street corner job, which I hate, but the people actually were looking for me, so that made it easier. I had a destination filter on, as well, so that kept me from a switcheroo to an unprofitable job.


----------

